# Total Server Solutions Acquires Front Range Hosting



## EricGregory (Nov 15, 2013)

Total Server Solutions today announced on Wednesday, that they have acquired Front Range Hosting, a leader in cloud hosting solutions and virtual private servers.  Total Server Solutions and Front Range Hosting will bring together their industry leading technologies  to bring customers more hosting options.

The acquisition of Front Range Hosting expands the product lineup available to customers of Total Server Solutions and its family of brands.  Up until now, Total Server Solutions has not provided cloud hosting products, instead focusing on their core strengths of offering fully managed servers utilizing powerful hardware and extensive technical experience.  By bringing Front Range Hosting into the Total Server Solutions family of brands, high performance, cloud based VPS  solutions will become available.  Historically, all of the cloud based VPS options offered by Front Range Hosting have utilized solid state storage (SSD) hardware to provide high performance and low power usage.  This practice will be continued and expanded within Total Server Solutions.

Corey Touchet, of Front Range Hosting will join Total Server Solutions in the capacity of Cloud Engineer.  He states; "I started Front Range Hosting to provide people with an easy way to gain access to high performance cloud and VPS hosting.  Joining forces with Total Server Solutions resulted in an easy path to both provide my existing customers with the infrastructure and technical benefits of a larger company.  It allowed me to join my technical talents with a group of like minded, passionate technologists."

Products offered by Front Range Hosting will initially be integrated into the WIRESIX brand of Total Server Solutions.  WIRESIX is aimed towards budget conscious dedicated server customers who do not require system management and who generally have a substantial understanding of system administration practices.  The cloud and VPS options sold by Front Range Hosting will fill a gap in the WIRESIX product line.  Over time, these services will be branched out into fully managed cloud and VPS options to transition into the Total Server Solutions brand.

Gary Simat, CEO at Total Server Solutions states; "The cloud hosting sector is not something we have concentrated on in the past.  But, over the past several years we've seen substantial growth throughout the industry in cloud hosting.  As our core competencies involve complete servers and system management services, we felt that bringing in an existing cloud hosting solution and staff that know the systems inside and out would be a prudent way forward.  We've worked with Mr. Touchet in the past and have grown to respect his skills and integrity.  We knew he and his company would be a great fit that could benefit from our infrastructure and skills while we could simultaneously benefit from his skills.  This acquisition is a positive event in the history of both Front Range Hosting and Total Server Solutions."

--

About Total Server Solutions:

Total Server Solutions was founded in 2005 with the goal of providing unsurpassed support and technical services to the web hosting community.  Total Server Solutions provides fully managed dedicated servers, system management, and a full contingent of monitoring services.  The Total Server Solutions family of brands includes colocation services provided through [email protected] as well as a full range of industry leading e-commerce solutions through the EWD Hosting brand. 

http://www.totalserversolutions.com


----------



## Erawan (Nov 15, 2013)

Isn't the same news one week ago?


----------



## EricGregory (Nov 15, 2013)

Nah, the PR only went out this week.  There was an internal announcement to customers that went out earlier.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 15, 2013)

EricGregory said:


> Nah, the PR only went out this week.  There was an internal announcement to customers that went out earlier.


But it was posted here already is what Erawan was saying.


----------



## drmike (Nov 15, 2013)

Wiresix = [email protected]  = GOOD!

Is FrontRangeHosting still offering services out of Colorado or just moving to Wiresix locations?   

PS: Congrats on the deal!


----------



## VPSCorey (Nov 15, 2013)

Moved already to [email protected]/WireSix locations.


----------

